# fluval 45 bowfront VS. fluval 55 long



## BoiBJ

Which one is better , i know that 55 has a larger capacity obivously but its height isnt that tall and a bit narrow doesnt look balanced to me , I like the bowfront since its 60 bucks cheaper (without stand) and looks balanced in terms of height and length but kinda seems a bit small (well if I look at the box size for it). They are both premium packages meaning they come with everything except decor!


----------



## Will

There's no 'better', just your preference. if you have a clear and concise plan for what you're putting in it, then that may help influence a decision.

55 gallon tanks are quite tall actually. The front viewing pane of glass is approximately 48x21".


----------



## BoiBJ

Oh .hhmmm so are the 55 long model the same in height wise ?? Can you tell me the pro and cons of both models bowfronts vs long


----------



## Will

The 55G and the 45BOW are only a half inch difference in height. the 55G is taller by 0.5"

As I said, since they are so close in gallonage, pros and cons will really be decided by what exactly is going in the tank...


----------



## BoiBJ

I'm probably going to be doing some heavy planting with a short h andair grass carpet and some other plants and lots and lots of schooling fish and a whole colony of shrimp and corydoras oh and maybe some nice honey gouramis!


----------



## Will

I think for a short hairgrass carpet, you'll need to replace the lighting, between the height of the tank, and the weak lights that are provided in tank kits, if hairgrass grows it will grow tall and wispy, not short and dense. _Dwarf Sag_ plant might be a good compromise for you.

Nothing you've listed really requires one tank over the other, but if you plan to have two or three schools of fish, then the 55G will probably look better, because it will be easy for the fish to seperate into species specific schools, and not schoal up in a mixed-species school, that often happens in smaller tanks.

Also when you choose fish, keep in mind what fish are top swimmers and what fish are bottom swimmers. This is especially important in tanks that are long and tall, but very narrow (front to back).
Harlequin rasboras and Hatchet tetras are top swimmers, where RummyNose tetras are mid/low swimmers, and most corydoras are bottom swimmers.


----------



## BoiBJ

Oh thanks for the good advice , I'm not really going to get these tanks any time soon since my mom said I'd have to get above 90s in school for a term sigh so that be in winter!! But I do want to plan ahead of what I want done , oh well I can fantasize can't I?


----------



## Lee_D

Just to throw a wrench into the discussion, Big Als has the Oceanic 90g bowfront on sale this week for 599.99.

Lee


----------



## Will

Thats no wrench since he wont get the tank till mid winter


----------



## BoiBJ

0.0 ummmm 599 bucks isnt in my budget , I'm only going with 45 or 55 since its cheaper and I only want a nice sized community aquarium with lots of small fish


----------



## BoiBJ

Well ,Will it depends if I make the grades which means a stressful half year till Winter just for the tank but it'll be worth the wait!! hope i get higher marks just gotta work a bit harder to get pass my 80 mid range to the 90s!


----------



## Will

Don't hope- it's useless, strive to reach your goal. Persistence and determination young grass hoppah.


----------



## BoiBJ

xD thanks!!!


----------



## BoiBJ

BTW do you guys no anything about the Tetra brand, I went on Lucky Aquarium's site and they had a 55 gallon tank (Tetra brand comes with everything except heater and net) it's 220 bucks compared Fluval 45 g premium package which is 249 bucks and comes with everything that Tetra package comes with heater and net?


----------



## Will

Are you sure the Tetra kit doesn't have a heater? They should.

Unless tetra has changed it up for a recent release of tank kits, all sizes of tetra kits LARGER than the 10 gallon kit, included a heater.


----------



## BoiBJ

Hmm really okay I'll check up the product online maybe I didnt read it carefully ? So is it a good brand it comes with a tetra whisper filter (ones at walmart and pet smart)


----------



## BoiBJ

Oh checked on the products company website and it doesnt say it includes it so its probably outdated! So I'll have to check stores for newer kits. I dont if Lucky's still has it though since the site hasnt been updated for a long while so probably an old special.


----------



## Will

I'm not a fan of the whisper filter lineup, as they are anything but quiet as a whisper. As far as functionality, they are fine. However I havent had any experience with this latest launch of fluval filter products. So i can't compare the two. I do really like the versitility of Aquaclear filters. Hagen owns both AC and Fluval, so if the fluval filters mimic the ACs in some way, they could be nice.

The tetra kit's tank, lid and light are fine, the heaters occasionally had quality issues.

Fluval has brought out several new heater models in the past few years.


----------



## BoiBJ

Hmm I'll perhaps go with Fluval they look more proffesional equippment wise , and maybe the price difference is because of quality , I mean tetra whispers are even sold at walmart


----------



## Zortch

I bought a tetra whisper and replaced it right away due to how loud it was. Steer clear


----------



## BoiBJ

OH ok then the fluval 55 gallon package it is!! Just gotta wait tell the report comes in and what she thinks then i can get it!


----------



## BoiBJ

lol when i mean report i mean report card and she as in my mother once again i'll mention im still just a grade school kid


----------

